#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-07-04
<marianom> leogg: ping
<leogg> marianom, pong
<marianom> hola leogg, gusto en saludarte. tengo entendido que sos nuestro evaluador para confirmar al Loco team de Argentina
<leogg> marianom, hola! así parece :)
<marianom> tengo una duda a ver si me podés ayudar: ¿donde está nuestro bug asignado donde seguiremos este tema?
<marianom> no lo pude encontrar!
<leogg> dejame buscarlo
<marianom> te agradezco
<leogg> marianom, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784688
<marianom> leogg: a mi me da "Page not found" :(
<leogg> marianom, estás logeado en LP?
<marianom> creo que me pasó alguna que otra vez, casi llego pero me topo con esa pared
<marianom> definitivamente leogg, con mi usuario
<marianom> y creoq ue estoy en los grups que tengo que estar
<marianom> igual si no pudiera ver el bug deberia dar un error mas claro
<leogg> marianom, ya encontré el problema...
<leogg> martín (beuno) es el owner del team, es por eso que no podés ver el bug
<marianom> este beuno...
<marianom> :)
<leogg> marianom, pedile a beuno que te ponga como admin
<marianom> charlo con él
<marianom> gracias leogg
<leogg> marianom, :D
<marianom> leogg: ya estamos ahi!
<marianom> cuando es la fecha final? octubre no?
<leogg> marianom, ustedes expiran el 21 de octubre, así que bien podrían presentar el reapproval en la reunión del martes 18
<marianom> listo. mil gracias leogg
<leogg> marianom, de nada! cualquier otra duda me buscan...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-07-08
<Jhonnyl> Epale Saludos desde Vzla!
<Jhonnyl> #ForeverUbuntu
